
Evernote’s new privacy policy allows employees to read your notes - revicon
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/14/evernotes-new-privacy-policy-allows-employees-to-read-your-notes/
======
mobitar
I'm seeing a lot of people talking about wanting to switch to something else,
and that something else is usually "{name of another private corporation}
Notes App". How much longer do we continue playing this game?

I'm working on an open protocol that standardizes the encryption and ownership
of notes.

See [https://standardnotes.org](https://standardnotes.org)

Would love any feedback/help. If you'd like to contribute, send me a message.

